# Error extracting FreeBSD



## William Houle (Nov 12, 2017)

There was an error while extracting "FreeBSD-11.0.RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso.xz".

```
'FreeBSD-11.0.RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso.xz': Ignoring out of order file @5fcbc (usr/sbin/chown) 141887488 < 567750656

| cancel | skip |
```
This is the prompt that Ubuntu gives me, and skipping it makes it stop.


----------



## William Houle (Nov 12, 2017)

or the other problem
http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-IMAGES/10.1/FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso
 http 404 file not found
or like this https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/snapshots/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/11.1/
http 403 forbidden


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 12, 2017)

Probably a bad or delayed mirror. Just switch to another and you'll be all set.

Can't reproduce any of your problems over here.


----------

